# Dayton audio br 1 kit



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

I'm about ready to start building my first set if speakers. I was looking at the Dayton Audio BR-1 kit but was concerned there won't b enough on the low end & was thinking of adding an 8 or 10in woofer, but seeing how the 6 1/2 in driver is technically a woofer as well would I be better served buying the components separately & getting a smaller midrange driver? Thanks I'm new to this & any help would b appreciated


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They look like a nice kit. I would recommend getting the kit and add a 10" sub to complement the reduced output below 100 Hz and maybe a 12 or larger later for the really deep bass.


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

I've thought about using a powered sub but I'm basically doing these as a test pair & will only b used for music in my shop area in my garage I was trying to avoid using a powered sub, thought maybe a big bookself/mini tower might b the best bet for space & money but I could very well b wrong that's why I cane here to ask for help & once again appreciate the help


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am using several Dayton PT2C-8's in a 2 way config....At that price (they were 32 when I got them) now on sale for $59 they are a fantastic mid / high end ....in your situation try them with the Dayton 8 in series or spend a bit more and get some Usher or Aurum Cantus crossed at 3.5k and you will be very satisfied.....lddude:


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation I will definitely look into that, my main concern was your typical 2-way "bookshelf" type speaker wouldn't give me what i was after & I would end up disappointed no matter how good the quality of sound was


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

The BR-1 has plenty of bass for music. There is an improved crossover design for this speaker if you are up to building it. Here's the link. 

http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=pe_br1.html

I had a old pair of speakers that were pretty close to size of the BR-1. Bought the drivers and crossover parts for that crossover and put them in the boxes. Am pretty happy with the results. Not as good as my main system's towers, but a great workshop set and a significant step up from what was in those boxes previously.


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

Thanks again for all the help guys I obviously came to the right place, Jim are u saying the x-over that comes with it isn't very good & considering I don't have the tools or skills yet to make one should I look at maybe buying one?


----------



## bruklyndodga (May 21, 2012)

Nevermind I remembered I have to build the x-over anyways so I'll check out that link u posted & give it my best shot


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

The kit comes with the parts for the stock crossover including a printed circuit board. if you build the other one, you will just buy the parts and use a piece of plywood or something similar to mount the parts on. The kit with the pc board is easier. Never heard the stock and the improved MurphyBlaster crossovers at the same time, so can't comment in detail. The MurphyBlaster crossover is generally considered an improvement over the stock one, basically in cleaner midrange.


----------

